# Aftemarket Headlights 2007 a3 3.2L



## Alteredracoon (Mar 27, 2020)

So I got in a crash recently and I'm going to install a new bumper. I need to buy new headlights but the oem are $1300 for each. I can find pairs online for about $400. However, I had the xenon headlights and every single pair online say that they're not compatible. Is this because of the connection. I also found a pair that replace xenon but its for the 2009 model. Does anyone know of a pair that fit my car? Or am I sol?


----------

